# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  La misión ScanPyramids ayudará a comprender los secretos de las pirámides de Egipto

## Jonasino

> El proyecto #ScanPyramids comenzó el 25 de octubre de 2015 bajo la autoridad del Ministerio Egipcio de Antigüedades. Lo dirigen la Facultad de Ingenería de la Universidad del Cairo y el Heritage Innovation and Preservation Institute de París.
> 
> El objetivo de este proyecto es escanear, durante el transcurso de un año, algunas de las pirámides egipcias, como las de Keops y Kefrén, la Pirámide Acodada y la Pirámide Roja.
> Técnicas combinadas
> 
> #ScanPyramids combina distintas técnicas de escaneo no invasivas y no destructivas para intentar detectar la presencia de cualquier estructura o cavidad interna desconocida dentro de los monumentos antiguos, lo que puede ayudar a comprender mejor su estructura, así como los procesos y técnicas de su construcción. El proyecto utiliza la termografía infrarroja, la tomografía de muones y técnicas de reconstrucción en 3D.
> 
> scanpyramid
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/el-exp...ides-de-egipto

----------

